# just been sent this video :(



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG that made me cry


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

siiiigghhhh i hate when people ONLY video the bad about rodeo. yes it can be cruel along with many other things can be cruel if not done correctly. this does make me sad. but not as sad as the people who only go to the rodeos to video the bad so they can put videos out like this for everyone to see.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

This is a very old video that has previously been hashed over on this forum.

Can we please drop it?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

All things aside, SHARK is a *****! Dont believe me, try and have a reasinable discussion with them(siding neither) about the consiquences of their actions.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a hard time believing anything that an activist puts together.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't take extremist groups seriously.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

But for something like that happen to an innocent horse? And I know for a fact that this hasn't happened only once! I don't care about people, who they are, what they do, I only care about the animals. And this is cruelty!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

They may be extremist groups and only target cruel rodeo acts to make the sport look bad, but the evidence is there in the video. It may have the wrong attitude, 'stop all rodeo' is not the answer, stop cruelty to animals at rodeos- yes.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

still made me cry


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> But for something like that happen to an innocent horse? And I know for a fact that this hasn't happened only once! I don't care about people, who they are, what they do, I only care about the animals. And this is cruelty!


Yes, it is cruelty. And you would never see it happened at an actual SANCTIONED rodeo. I was at a rodeo two years ago and a bronc mare broke her leg - and the entire event came to a COMPLETE halt as every single person on hand rushed into the arena to help her. Where are the videos about that I wonder? I have a photos, maybe I should make one!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh- these shark people drive me NUTS!!!!!!...look up one of their videos....horse being gored to death.... or something like that.........*THE HORSE IS NOT GORED TO DEATH!!!!* there is hardly any blood. and they try to pass of the act of a rodeo worker thorwing their hat at the bull as a cruel act because the hat spooked the already scared horse and hit it in the face......I tried to email them about that part of the video.....and I never got any response from them. I do believe their hearts are in the right place...and I was horrified for the horse in the clip........................but think about how many hours of rodeos they had to sit through to get that 45 second clip
And the other thing they do in this video is say the horse was put down from its injuries......and they give no viable proof that the horse was put down..and being put down is different than dying...oh they make me mad!!!


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

A knack for horses said:


> And the other thing they do in this video is say the horse was put down from its injuries......and they give no viable proof that the horse was put down..and being put down is different than dying...oh they make me mad!!!


Agreed. Being put down is the humane thing to do, compared to "trying to fix it" and letting it suffer.


----------



## paddlefoot (Jul 9, 2008)

GreyRay said:


> All things aside, SHARK is a *****! Dont believe me, try and have a reasinable discussion with them(siding neither) about the consiquences of their actions.


Agreed. After I clicked the link I saw a comment someone had made about how the Calgary Stampede is carefully watched by animal rights activists and how no one dares to abuse their animals. To which SHARK replied:
"So how come at least﻿ three chuckwagon horses died up there last year?"

Well...two had heart attacks (completely unavoidable and freak), and one had to be euthanized from a broken leg resulting from the crash. 
And then I tried to comment. But of course the farthat only allows "approved comments". 

I agree that some places there are horrible things happening to animals, but I dont think SHARK should be targeting events/organizations that are doing what they can to improve safety.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't like shark or any of those crazy orginizations. I would show them abuse if I ever got hold of some of their scrawny necks. I hate VERY few things, people or orginizations, but they are one of the few I truly hate. I didn't watch the whole video, but I only went to where the wild horse dragged that guys butt across the arena... And I laughed. Ya the horse was scared andeverything, but who do you think came out more busted up? The horse or person xD 

YES some abuse does go on, but in almost all cases there is no abuse. At the Calgary stampede I have seen the way they treat those animals... The halters for the broncs are sheepskin underneath, and so are the bucking straps. A calf broke his poor neck last year... And guess what? Before I blinked there were at least six or more vets and everyone out there by it's side. They had to put it down sadly, but they did it in front of the crowd and did it humanely, and the next day it was on the front page of the herald.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I really would like to know how much footage they actually screen to get these once in a blue moon accidents. And how much they cut out of these accidents


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

We are at a rodeo a couple years ago, and I guess one of the young son's was being allowed to help out by sorting the calves and sending the next one out for roping. He was probably only about 10 but got it in his head that "macho cowboys" hit calves with sticks for no reason - we were laughing our HEADS off when his (dad?) came up behind him and CUFFED him across the back of the head.

Rodeo is no different then any sport involving animals - there will ALWAYS be cruelty and abuse, but there are just as many people doing their best to stop it and put up a good example.

Here is what WE caught on footage at the same rodeo - and it was the ONLY accident (even minor) of the entire day we were there:























































The entire rodeo came to a halt as they RACED into the ring hellbent for leather to subdue her. They got her hog tied so she couldn't hurt herself, rolled onto this tarp you see, and then a dozen guys walked bent over, holding her, the entire way out. The announcer also stated about an hour later (of his own accord), that she'd injured a leg and was being treated by a vet and should be ok.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha macrabre, the cowboy in the first picture is just hoing to god that horse doesnt hit him, i love his face, haha.

glad to hear that horse was being treated, but thats exactly what it was, and accident, It drives me up the walls when people see an accident and freak out calling it abuse, accidents happen, and will always happen, the horse was fixed, and its all better now. Organizations like SHARK always seem to 'accidently' leave out peoples attempts at trying to help/save the animal in an accident... hmmmmm, wonder why.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Im not saying by no means that we shouldn't have rodeos, well were I live we don't have anything like calf roping, bucking broncs, we only have barrel racing, down and back, the pick up, pole bending, and like showmanship along with amature walk and trot. But I still don't like calf roping, broncs or anything like that... I don't mind it if done properly. And I agree that accidents, unfortunatly do happen, what that video showed was horrible cruelty.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

And I soo thought that mare was dead in the fifth picture! I was like :0!!! but im glad she got help!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I got told once, that rodeos are Saten's games. Yeaaahhh, ok. Anyway,

I havent seen any proper rodeos, here in SA we only do barrels and that kinda stuff. But I agree with you all, the accidents that occur are just accidents. Maybe the horse slipped and hurt its leg, maybe the calf jerked abit too hard, and hurt its neck?

Those animal activists go on and on about rodeos being cruel. What about showjumping? Horses sometimes get hurt there. Even in dressage, and eventing and whatnot. In polo, bad accidents happen. I went to a polo match once, 2 horses slammed into each other headfirst, the impact snapped their necks and killed them both instantly. It was an accident, not intentional cruelty!! Sorry, went abit off track... But like I said, accidents happen...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Im not saying by no means that we shouldn't have rodeos, well were I live we don't have anything like calf roping, bucking broncs, we only have barrel racing, down and back, the pick up, pole bending, and like showmanship along with amature walk and trot. But I still don't like calf roping, broncs or anything like that... I don't mind it if done properly. And I agree that accidents, unfortunatly do happen, what that video showed was horrible cruelty.


Ironically, the worst abuse I always see at EVERY rodeo I go to is - the barrel racers. :-| It's like nobody expects a woman to abuse a horse, and those poor animals are just mistreated in the worst ways. From the sharp vicious bits they wear, from the booting with massive spurs, to the slashing them across the asses with reins and screaming like an idiot to get them to go faster (did every single one of these idiots fail physics?) it just makes my stomach churn watching it already.

I'd rather watch a bronc any day of the week - THEY get to do the hurting!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

From the same rodeo as posted above:



I actually feel sorrier for THAT horse then I do the bronc! :-x Friggin IDIOT of an owner, I would have clapped if that horse would have thrown her moronic screaming *** into the fence!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh I totally agree! Some people just take it wayyy to far! I remember one girl was screaming soo loudly that everyone heard what she was saying over the music! she kept saying get on! get on! lol But we don't have a whole lot of serious barrel racers, we do but not everyone does that, like to just have fun doing it!


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Ironically, the worst abuse I always see at EVERY rodeo I go to is - the barrel racers. :-| It's like nobody expects a woman to abuse a horse, and those poor animals are just mistreated in the worst ways. From the sharp vicious bits they wear, from the booting with massive spurs, to the slashing them across the asses with reins and screaming like an idiot to get them to go faster (did every single one of these idiots fail physics?) it just makes my stomach churn watching it already.
> 
> I'd rather watch a bronc any day of the week - THEY get to do the hurting!




Unfortunately, there is a lot of Barrel Racers out there that do that and give us a bad name :/ I plan on opening up a barrel racing facility when I get older, but only bumper spurs will be allowed. A lot of barrel racers do get carried away with their spurs. I also don't scream at my horse...it's not like he understands what I'm saying lol! And the reins thing, I don't know about that. I do plan on getting an over and under whip, but a fake one, just for show. I will be training my horses to go on cue, not torturing them to go as fast as they can. Oh yeah, and I use the most mild bit on my horse because he runs off of leg cues and neck reining, for some reason people think pulling on their horses mouth makes them turn faster .


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

We went to the Royal Winter Fair we host here, which is probably the biggest barrel racing event we have in the province - also one of the biggest show jumping events. I was absolutely DELIGHTED to see the winner this year being the quietest rider with the calmest and most well trained horse. It was a fantastic spectacle and I sincerely hope some people learned from it - I'm pretty sure the only reason someone hasn't figured it out yet is because screaming, kicking and whipping has always worked in the past, so why change a good thing right? They're all going to be screwed when that smart group finally shows them how much better a quiet and relaxed horse with a quiet rider is going to run!

There's a Paint stud I love running in our area right now, and he's winning pretty much everything as far as local competition - his rider and owner (same woman) are my heros for the absolute phenomenal control and precision they have in each and every one of their cool as a cucumber runs!

Welcome To Dream Chaser Ranch

Hehehehe, anyway, rant done. I love barrel racing and it shocks and disgusts me that women can be that viciously cruel to an animal - all the while condemning MEN as the rodeo abusers!


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> We went to the Royal Winter Fair we host here, which is probably the biggest barrel racing event we have in the province - also one of the biggest show jumping events. I was absolutely DELIGHTED to see the winner this year being the quietest rider with the calmest and most well trained horse. It was a fantastic spectacle and I sincerely hope some people learned from it - I'm pretty sure the only reason someone hasn't figured it out yet is because screaming, kicking and whipping has always worked in the past, so why change a good thing right? They're all going to be screwed when that smart group finally shows them how much better a quiet and relaxed horse with a quiet rider is going to run!
> 
> ...




Have you ever heard of Fallon Taylor? She is pretty quiet, she kicks a lot, but I don't think she uses spurs or whips.


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

As someone who enjoys rodeos? That first video made me a bit sick to my stomach. What people seem to miss is that this happened at a prison rodeo. One of the most idiotic ideas I've ever come across in the animal world. I'm all for animals healing people, but this isn't how its done. This video is just a testament to how rodeos can turn sour when put in the wrong hands. When handled by professionals they're a great show of what horses can do for us. You're not gonna find an atv that can cut like a real good quarter horse.


----------

